# Can we post a running bomb list???



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Just curious if we could get everyone to post on here when they are hit by my little bombing? just so we can try and count it out until we see the end lol


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ohhhh..You just want to rub it in eh????


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Count me in, i just got smacked today!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Mine hit on July 30th at exactly 11:15 AM. The destruction was severe and the revenge will be great......Just wait you little Bturd.......I will exact my revenge.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

lol trying to make sure how many stray boxes are out in the end...i have 12 landed bombs so far....what is great is alot of the people talking smack have one in route still to their house...


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

7/31/08 4:24pm EST - NYC


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

OK I'm HIT__Did not do anything to make Charles upset with me but he hurt me bad! Thanks for the fine selection of smokes !

It's Fixed--thanks again Charles!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

cell phones work as cameras just fine... this is not so much for the actual pics of the bombs as much to just say u were hit but i think i have another way if we just wanna kill this one....


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

i got hit today as well. i wasn't expecting it b/c i didn't even think i was on your radar. thanks so much. 4 smokes i haven't tried yet. Can't wait.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Anyone get the special bomb yet?


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

I was hit today as well........paybacks are a *****......lol, Thanks Charles


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Anyone get the special bomb yet?


to my knowledge noone has got it yet then again from what i see there are still roughtly 30ish to go...


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

*I've been hit*

Well, I have been hit today with a great selection of smokes. Can't wait to try the Man O War.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

he's just a man enjoyin the fruits of his labor


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine hit today.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

So Cal got hit today too... Thanks brother


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great hits


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I got hit Thursday @ noon


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

I understand your concern Charles..I dispatched to grenades, one to GolfNut and the other hadn't landed yet. postmaster said no way to track it and to hope it catches up! Well, no $hit!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I guess since you sent out so many it would be a PITA to track them all. HAHAHA


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

if i am hit i will post a tag'd ....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

HTOWNBLKGOLFR said:


> if i am hit i will post a tag'd ....


for u i think it is more like when u get hit not if!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> for u i think it is more like when u get hit not if!!


:huh_oh:


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I was also hit. Nice selection. Thanks Charles !!!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Bomb was delivered yesterday, but I wasn't near the blast area. Pics here.

Very nice selection, Charles. I'm sure to enjoy each of these: RP Decade, San Cristobal, La Vieja Habana & Cusano 18.

Thanks, brother.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

this is an amazing act of generosity. Great mix of people, good going!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

baboruger said:


> this is an amazing act of generosity. Great mix of people, good going!


Thanks this has been truely enjoyable...


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> to my knowledge noone has got it yet then again from what i see there are still roughtly 30ish to go...


30ish? Damn? What did the post office think about that?


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

The fellow at the post office was not looking happy today! Thanks for a great selection, and the fun of watching 50 other people get hit lol. 
San Cristobal
La Vieja Habana
Hoyo de Monterry
Oliva G


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Haha safe again... mail came and went no explosions... and I'll be safely at work until Tuesday!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

There are some really nice gars being sent out Chuck very nicely done bro!!!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

He's mad I tell you.........MAD


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd say crazy mad!!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Chuck, thanks for the sticks.

Cusano 18 Connecticut Double Corona
Carlos Torano Virtuoso Torp
Oliva Serie G Maduro Double corona
San Cristobal toro


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I think the special package has arrived waiting on pics to confirm...he posted on my profile asking if they were ISOM so i am guessing it was him...


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I am one of the lucky receipients of Charles' mad bombing spree! Brother, it was completely surprising and glad to be part of your assult. Thank you!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I think the special package has arrived waiting on pics to confirm...he posted on my profile asking if they were ISOM so i am guessing it was him...


Oooh Oooh! Who? Who?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I got my hit today, a special one, but not "the special one." Thanks again Charles you are awesome!!!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

hey charles let you know your bomb landed in wv ....thanks


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I got hit also. thx for the great smokes Charles.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i friggin hit !!! hit hard at that.... im still pulling the scrapnel out ~ i was able to take a break long enuf to pass the good news !!!! the smoke is still clearing in my neighborhood but it is pretty safe to say that this is the M.o.a.b's !!!!!! a very delicious line up ......check the post !! ~ waiting on confirmation but....uhhh...wow the term ISOM comes to mind


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I got wasted bro.Thanks for the great smokes


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

Mine hit Thursday I think it was. Pics are in the Pictures Forum under "New Landlord is Pissed". Thanks again Charles.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*I was blasted- Check out the damage:brick: Great hit Charles and thanks again!*


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

As posted-I was hit


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

I already posted in another thread about my hit, but I promised pictures, and here they are! Thanks again Charles...great choices; I'm looking forward to torching them all in good time!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry for the late post....I was hit on Friday! Great selection Charles...3 out of 4 I've never had and the 4th....*QULAITY*!! Thanks brother your generosity is unmatched. Here's the body count:

Rocky Patel Summer Collection
Turano Virtuoso
Oliva Serie G
Drew Estates La Vieja Habana


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Mine came in last week while I was on the road. Thanks for the hit, now you are on my target list!

Bigfoot


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

*Looks like I was included too!*

Hey, I made the top 51 too! Thanks for the bomb! I barely avoided the shrapnel, now I get to enjoy some fine smokes! :biggrin:


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

i didnt post up any pics but i was bombed by citicdida or whatever your name is, thanks for the great smokes

camacho havana
oliva g maduro
hoyo de somethin or other
torano virtuoso


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

mikejh said:


> i didnt post up any pics but i was bombed by citicdida or whatever your name is, thanks for the great smokes
> 
> camacho havana
> oliva g maduro
> ...


man that is nice lol whatever my name is


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

I haven't been on the board in a while but popped in when I got your bomb. You're bombing 50 people? You're crazy! When did this happen? I leave for just a little while and I miss all kinds of things.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

it is almost over but yes 51 people were bombed with small bombs...


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah I hope you don't mind that i didn't post pics. I figured there was gonna be enough bandwidth used up from all the recipients that would post pics.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Woohoo! I was MILES away when the bomb was delivered. The bomb was soo powerful, that the box was literally blown open upon delivery! Luckily, the internals were still in tact!

San Cristobal
La Vieja Habana
Comancho
Oliva G

Thanks for the generosity!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Yee-haw!! I didn't think I made the cut but came home today to another destroyed mailbox!:brick: 

Charles got me w/four very tasty sticks. The HdM may not make it through the night! Thanx Charles - but you better be watching your back for a while!:mrcool:


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

TravelingJ said:


> Comancho


lol camancho, is that part of the indian tabac brand?


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Leave me alone, I was trying to grill dinner ) =


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

mikejh said:


> lol camancho, is that part of the indian tabac brand?


That's hilarious......can't slip up around these boyz!!

....and the bombs just keep landing; body count risin'. Way to go Charles! Made alot of friends or "enemies"...depends on how ya look at it.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

WarHorse said:


> That's hilarious......can't slip up around these boyz!!
> 
> ....and the bombs just keep landing; body count risin'. Way to go Charles! Made alot of friends or "enemies"...depends on how ya look at it.


def made a friend here  but i always enjoyed his posts previously...so made me friendier ? if thats a word hehe..and made himself a future target


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

My abacus broke... whats the death toll at this point Charles?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

sseagle said:


> My abacus broke... whats the death toll at this point Charles?


i think there are only a couple left out there maybe 3-5 so to be honest i stopped counting i figure some wont post on here and some will.. as long as they all get enjoyed while they are burned it is all good...


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> i think there are only a couple left out there maybe 3-5 so to be honest i stopped counting i figure some wont post on here and some will.. as long as they all get enjoyed while they are burned it is all good...


I still cant belive how many bombs you sent out!! You need some kind of special mass bombing award!!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

*thanks*



ctiicda said:


> Just curious if we could get everyone to post on here when they are hit by my little bombing? just so we can try and count it out until we see the end lol


Charlies you aint no good .... i just recovered from the bomb that Fatmandu sent me & now you done knock me back on the floor ...... i love that paper bag wrapping you did ...... thanks again ... will post pictures in the cigar gallery ...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

HTOWNBLKGOLFR said:


> Charlies you aint no good .... i just recovered from the bomb that Fatmandu sent me & now you done knock me back on the floor ...... i love that paper bag wrapping you did ...... thanks again ... will post pictures in the cigar gallery ...


it was my first time sending that many had to improvise on the packing...ran outta the good stuff... next go around i will be better prepared :sorry:


----------

